# Panel wipe - talk to me...



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

So, after my busy Easter with neighbours cars, got to thinking that could probably do with some wipe to remove any left over polishing oils etc...

Been having a look, Upol get recommendations a lot, Gtechniq do a panel wipe, as do Gyeon, BH and Carpro (and others I presume)... 

So is there a difference between Upol and the specific advertised pre wax cleaners ? 

Is one better than another or is it to personal choice ? 

Don’t want anything too strong or aggressive that I need to take care - would prefer something that might need 2 hits to remove worst (for peace of mind as not previously used).

Any others I should maybe look at ? 

It’s not something that I can see me using a great deal of, so not sure - even though Upol is better value at 5L, that I actually need that much...

Any advice / help / words of wisdom  

Cheers :thumb: 
A


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> Don't want anything too strong or aggressive that I need to take care


I will say panel wipe is panel wipe that will almost certainly be a universal chemical. You just choose your preferred manufacturer. Always check MSDS to make sure.

Upol do a water based panel wipe.

I went with Upol slow drying.

As a degreaser it can be used for more things than just on the paintwork of your car.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I use Spies Hecker 7010 Panel Wipe after a recommendation from the local body-shop plus a few a of the forum members here. The body-shop use it on every restoration/respray and believe its the best product available to effectively remove all residues and silicones. I can't comment on the other manufacturers because I have only used this make, but this works superbly leaving a very clean surface before I apply sealants etc. :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

U-pol 'slow' here also. Cheap and does exactly what you would expect from any good panel wipe. Nothing fancy about them and prices should reflect that.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Spies hecker 7010 is my favourite. It is phenomenal at the job in hand whilst seeming kind to even sensitive finishes. I have recently tried the slow flash upol and its very good. Not quite as good as 7010, but its less than half the price so its a fair trade. 

Some of the original you mentioned I think are rubbish, or harsh on the paint.


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Panel wipe certainly isn’t panel wipe.

Wax and grease remover is somewhat similar between brands but it’s the combination of hydrocarbons that makes the difference.

Most contain some mixture of white spirit, hexane, xylene, benzine and petroleum.

When it comes to detailing, panel wipe products are somewhat different to reduce the clear coat softening effect. Gtechniq panel wipe contains toluene, propanol, ethanol and ethyl acetate which is a far more dedicated panel wipe than IPA.

Fun fact: IPA is an ineffective wax and grease remover and not suitable alone as pre-coating prep. It is only good for removing oils and surface contaminants.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have used IPA for decades in work as a dedicated cleaner of tech equipment. I always buy it concentrated and would caution that, undiluted, it can discolour or even destroy soft finishes as it is a very strong chemical in 100% form. 

Certainly it can produce a crazed, cracked finish on soft coatings and plastics.

When you buy IPA as a commercially produced spray cleaner, such as spectacle or camera lens cleaner, it is diluted down to about 30 to 50% with water and a touch of a general surficant type cleaner (and a nice fragrance...) .

I have never used it on car paint (even tho I have loads of it) as I have a lot of aprehention as to what it could do to clearcoat, based on the damage I have seen it do to soft materials in the past. It's not good for your skin either.

Apropos the subject of panel wipe, I am sure I have heard in the past (not on DW) that bodyshops used to use petrol for this years ago ?? 

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

GleemSpray said:


> Apropos the subject of panel wipe, I am sure I have heard in the past (not on DW) that bodyshops used to use petrol for this years ago ??
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


Petroleum is an excellent solvent/cleaner/degreaser/overspray & graffiti remover but it went out when safety came in.

The problem with petroleum is the residue it leaves. It will need to be wiped with a wax and grease remover and followed with IPA like any true pre-prep process should.

You can get the same performance as petroleum with d-limonene. It will remove anything, is biodegradable and can be stored with relatively low danger.

Appreciate the first hand, long term experience using IPA. People mostly play down the dangers and play up the efficacy as a panel wipe.

Agree with the above, Spies Hecker 7010 is the gold standard.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

by the way, in my country i can only find this: https://www.chamaeleon-produktion.de/chamaeleon-silicone-remover.html

is it okay for cleaing the paintwork before wax/sealant/ceramics?


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

greymda said:


> by the way, in my country i can only find this: https://www.chamaeleon-produktion.de/chamaeleon-silicone-remover.html
> 
> is it okay for cleaing the paintwork before wax/sealant/ceramics?


Looks fine and reads as a specialist product for automotive refinishing applications. It's a hydrocarbon-based solvent containing benzine and no doubt a bunch of others that aren't listed in the SDS.

I'd find a local body shop that uses this product and talk to them about its uses and how they find it. Also if they've had any problems or recommend using it on cured clearcoat. Besides the manufacturer, they are the next-best source of information.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I will say panel wipe is panel wipe that will almost certainly be a universal chemical. You just choose your preferred manufacturer. Always check MSDS to make sure.
> 
> Upol do a water based panel wipe.
> 
> ...





Brian1612 said:


> U-pol 'slow' here also. Cheap and does exactly what you would expect from any good panel wipe. Nothing fancy about them and prices should reflect that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Cheers guys - presume apply some to a cloth, wipe over the panel and dry with another cloth ?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

WristyManchego said:


> Panel wipe certainly isn't panel wipe.
> 
> Wax and grease remover is somewhat similar between brands but it's the combination of hydrocarbons that makes the difference.
> 
> ...





GleemSpray said:


> I have used IPA for decades in work as a dedicated cleaner of tech equipment. I always buy it concentrated and would caution that, undiluted, it can discolour or even destroy soft finishes as it is a very strong chemical in 100% form.
> 
> Certainly it can produce a crazed, cracked finish on soft coatings and plastics.
> 
> ...





greymda said:


> by the way, in my country i can only find this: https://www.chamaeleon-produktion.de/chamaeleon-silicone-remover.html
> 
> is it okay for cleaing the paintwork before wax/sealant/ceramics?


Cheers guys, see interesting information / thoughts :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Stoner said:


> I use Spies Hecker 7010 Panel Wipe after a recommendation from the local body-shop plus a few a of the forum members here. The body-shop use it on every restoration/respray and believe its the best product available to effectively remove all residues and silicones. I can't comment on the other manufacturers because I have only used this make, but this works superbly leaving a very clean surface before I apply sealants etc. :thumb:


Cheers mate, not one I've heard of, but will have a look :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

stangalang said:


> Spies hecker 7010 is my favourite. It is phenomenal at the job in hand whilst seeming kind to even sensitive finishes. I have recently tried the slow flash upol and its very good. Not quite as good as 7010, but its less than half the price so its a fair trade.
> 
> Some of the original you mentioned I think are rubbish, or harsh on the paint.


Cheers mate :thumb:

Not one I've heard of, but will have a look at it - any places you can recommend looking (as not too far away from you)...

Good news about Upol slow that you felt it was a good tuner up can I say ...

Presume both are, apply to cloth, wipe over panel, buff off / dry with another cloth ?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I purchased a wurth pump sprayer which is solvent resistant. Easy to spray on the panel and follow with a MF towel. As it is slow to flash you get time to wipe the panel. 

You can as you are thinking just put it on the cloth first.

It will not require a cloth to dry it as it evaporates away completely.

I think Kwazar also make solvent resistant sprayers.

Do not be tempted by the cheap plastic bottles and grey spray heads that claim to be chemical resistant.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate :thumb:
> 
> Not one I've heard of, but will have a look at it - any places you can recommend looking (as not too far away from you)...
> 
> ...


I usually spray quite liberally to the panel, let it sit for a while, buff it off, THEN mist it on a separate cloth and give it a second buff


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I purchased a wurth pump sprayer which is solvent resistant. Easy to spray on the panel and follow with a MF towel. As it is slow to flash you get time to wipe the panel.
> 
> You can as you are thinking just put it on the cloth first.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, thanks for the information :thumb:

Will have a look at the pump sprayer you mentioned...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

stangalang said:


> I usually spray quite liberally to the panel, let it sit for a while, buff it off, THEN mist it on a separate cloth and give it a second buff


Cheers mate, thanks for the information :thumb:


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

I recently bought Gtechniq PW as an alternative to making up my own IPA diluted mix as I’d heard it was better at prepping the surface than IPA alone

It wasn’t too expensive and did a great job of cleaning up Sonax PF residue before applying my sealant/wax 

Hard to compare if it’s any better than my own IPA mix, but the general consensus Id read is that specific purpose PW tends to be more effective...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Jasonjo said:


> I recently bought Gtechniq PW as an alternative to making up my own IPA diluted mix as I'd heard it was better at prepping the surface than IPA alone
> 
> It wasn't too expensive and did a great job of cleaning up Sonax PF residue before applying my sealant/wax
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, thanks for the information :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Here's a guide to using panel wipe I posted previously:

*How to Use Panel Wipe - A Guide*

Hope this helps.

Alan W


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Alan W said:


> Here's a guide to using panel wipe I posted previously:
> 
> *How to Use Panel Wipe - A Guide*
> 
> ...


Cheers Alan :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Just to update - was chatting with father in law and he has some for when he's painting - so got a small amount from him :thumb:

Thanks for everyone's help and advice :thumb:


----------

